# John Deere 535 round baler won't take net rap



## Kenworth1987 (Jun 14, 2015)

I have a John Deere 535 round baler with net wrap. The brake will hold when the twine pump runs, and when twine pump is in neutral I loose pressure to brake. Does anyone know what could be cashing this?


----------



## samo (Jan 9, 2015)

First thing chek if ur monitor is set to net wrap then be sure that the net wrap is correctly routed in the roller


----------

